# Richfaces Tab Name



## myD00M (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe eine kleine Frage.
Ich habe mir eine Web UI erstellt mit richface bzw. rich:tabPanel & co. ^^ 
nun möchte ich wissen: ist es möglich eine Abfrage zu erstellen welche abfraget welcher Tab jetzt ausgewählt ist ? 

Ich stelle diese Frage, weil ich aussrhalb von dem tabPanel einen Help Button habe (einen allgemeinen) und jetzt möchte ich das dieser Help Button eine bestimmte Seite öffnet falls ein bestimmter Tab angewählt ist.

kann mir jemand helfen ? 
danke im voraus =)


----------



## Luu (31. Mai 2010)

RichFaces - Open Source Rich JSF Components - TabPanel

sagt dazu: 





> selectedTab = Attribute defines name of selected tab



==> RichTaBPanel.getSelectedTab() liefert das ausgewählte Tab (switch type: ajax || server)


----------



## myD00M (31. Mai 2010)

Danke für deine hilfe =) 
aber ich habe den switch type: client.


----------



## myD00M (1. Jun 2010)

meine jetztige lösung sieht so aus : 


```
if(document.getElementById("configuration:overview_lbl").className.search("rich-tab-active") > -1){
            window.open("help/overview.xhtml","Overview","status = 1, height = 350, width = 550");
 }
```

klappt wunderbar =) 
:toll:


----------

